# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Visual C++: Yesterday, Today, and Tomorrow >  [RESOLVED] latest version of DLL Hell?

## HoM

Hi,

I found, that VC of 2005 came up with that strange mechanism having C runtime in WinSXS folder. So it is not possible, to ensure that my app is running with the dlls next to it (on XP - on W2k it still works - how inconsistent!), which makes live harder then ever! Why did you do that  :Confused:  

I found funny effects with these manifest resources, which should tell each file, which runtime dlls to use: once it was even the case, that a binary did not load on a computer, on which it was build! 

However - and here comes the question - I was not able to find out, how the MAKE tools create the manifest, that gets linked to the bin and how the content (esp. concerning the c runtime) is created.

And: don't you think that WinSxs and GAC will grow wild and make - similar to huge registries - computers becoming slower with every product you install?

regards
HoM

----------


## AymanS

Martyn answered such question about the use of WinSxS in deploying the CRT. Here a nice explanation on his blog at http://blogs.msdn.com/martynl/archiv...13/480880.aspx

If you have specifcs that is not working for you, please feel free to bring it up on the other codeguru forums or the MSDN ones.

Thanks,
Ayman Shoukry
Program Manager
VC++ Team

----------


## orcmid

> Martyn answered such question about the use of WinSxS in deploying the CRT. Here a nice explanation on his blog at http://blogs.msdn.com/martynl/archiv...13/480880.aspx


One of the great things about the Slow Chat is that the team has provided great links to specific articles and some very useful blogs. 

I'm grateful that the article is still in Martyn's blog feed but his blog only lasted a month (October 2005)!  Is Martyn still on the team and when can we expect more from him?  There's a promise of more in the linked article and I would love to find more discussion on that topic.

----------


## AymanS

Martyn is still on the team. He even recently posted on the VC++ team blog...take a look at http://blogs.msdn.com/vcblog/archive...12/628353.aspx

Also, he keeps answering lots of Libs related questions on the MSDN forums as well as to his recent Channel9 video at http://channel9.msdn.com/Showpost.aspx?postid=186406

I will make sure to pass him your feedback!

Thanks,
Ayman Shoukry
Program Manager
VC++ Team

----------

